# ADOPTED-Beautiful Golden mix about to be euthanized in Texas



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MercyMom-did you or do you know if the GR Rescues in TX have been contacted? 

Is there any info on the FB page?

Here are the TX GR Rescue Groups-click on the Group's name, contact info is provided.

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Texas*

Dallas/Ft Worth Metro GR Rescue, Inc. (DFWGRR)
Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc
Golden Retriever Acres Senior Sanctuary, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance
Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
Gold Ribbon Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mercy Mom*

Mercy Mom

Can you put the Facebook link here?
Have the TX Golden Rescues been contacted?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*found the Facebook Link*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72060842.81367.229706733710576&type=1&theater


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> MercyMom-did you or do you know if the GR Rescues in TX have been contacted?
> 
> Is there any info on the FB page?
> 
> ...


I just sent them the list. One person made a comment on FB in this dog's thread that too many Goldens are put down in Texas.:no:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72060842.81367.229706733710576&type=1&theater


Thanks! Sorry I didn't post this sooner.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mercy Mom
> 
> Can you put the Facebook link here?
> Have the TX Golden Rescues been contacted?


I just left a message with the Dallas FT. Worth Golden Retriever rescue, since the dog is in Joshua Texas and this is the rescue closest to Joshua.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

lets get this sweet boy rescued... there has to be folks in TX on here that can help!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got back from my lunch break. I see a message light on my phone. I will check it as soon as my friend lets me off the phone.:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay. I also contacted the Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance and The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas. No, the message was about something else.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT has already looked at him and he is not a Golden, and too much mix for them to take.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man! Well, I hope some dog lover somewhere will adopt him.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Just so you know, I had gotten a call back from The Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance and they said that they can't take him because he is agressive towards other male dogs. A different reason, but nonetheless, it looks like his fate is sealed.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Atticus has been adopted! Hooray!:rockon::jamming::appl:arty:


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Such good news he has been adopted !!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad I came back to check....almost didn't. Such great news!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, wonderful news!

I'll update the thread title to adopted.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

MercyMom said:


> Atticus has been adopted! Hooray!:rockon::jamming::appl:arty:


Wonderful news!


----------

